# Qualcuno mi spieghi ... ?



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Non so se questo è il forum giusto, ma qualcuno mi spieghi cosa hanno gli utenti Merovingio, Angelo Merkel, quintina e gattonero in comune. Come sapete (vedi regolamento), i cloni sono ammessi soltanto se dichiarati all'amminstrazione del forum. Ma questo non è successo, e il nostro detective ha trovato tracce inconfondibili di un legame molto stretto di questi utenti.

Io voglio sapere che gioco state giocando, ancora una volta. Forse vi sono apparso troppo buono? Ebbene no, sono cattivissimo. Spiegatevi via email, via i contatti, o se avete il coraggio, qui.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so se questo è il forum giusto, ma qualcuno mi spieghi cosa hanno gli utenti Merovingio, Angelo Merkel, quintina e gattonero in comune. Come sapete (vedi regolamento), i cloni sono ammessi soltanto se dichiarati all'amminstrazione del forum. Ma questo non è successo, e il nostro detective ha trovato tracce inconfondibili di un legame molto stretto di questi utenti.
> 
> Io voglio sapere che gioco state giocando, ancora una volta. Forse vi sono apparso troppo buono? Ebbene no, sono cattivissimo. Spiegatevi via email, via i contatti, o se avete il coraggio, qui.


Merovingio è un mio vecchio clone quasi mai utilizzato. forse due o 3 post. ma pensavo che lo sapessi perchè (non mi fare cercare il post perchè risale a mesi fa e scrivendo da non registrato a quel tempo nella ricerca non saprei come fare se non spulciare centinaia di pagine di forum) ti ho fatto un esplicito riferimento alla sua esistenza mesi fa che solo tu potevi cogliere. quintina la conosco di persona ma non capisco (forse se mi spieghi che intendi) che c'entri con me dal punto di vista dei cloni. gatto nero non ho la più pallida idea di chi sia. sono entrato come merovingio in questi giorni per vedere se riuscivo a vedere i profili di un utente ma risulta da mesi inattivo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so se questo è il forum giusto, ma qualcuno mi spieghi cosa hanno gli utenti Merovingio, Angelo Merkel, quintina e gattonero in comune. Come sapete (vedi regolamento), i cloni sono ammessi soltanto se dichiarati all'amminstrazione del forum. Ma questo non è successo, e il nostro detective ha trovato tracce inconfondibili di un legame molto stretto di questi utenti.
> 
> Io voglio sapere che gioco state giocando, ancora una volta. Forse vi sono apparso troppo buono? Ebbene no, sono cattivissimo. Spiegatevi via email, via i contatti, o se avete il coraggio, qui.


Spezzo subito una lancia per quintina.
Stai attento che non sia capitato quello che successe con lo zio fedi con una certa utente che non mi ricordo.
I fatti:
1) Sono a casa sua e entro nel forum per farglielo vedere quindi dal suo pc.
2) A lei piace
3) Decide di iscriversi per i cassi suoi
4) Lo zio fedi mi chiede con toni di alterigia di rendergli conto di questo utente
5) Gli rispondo che non ne so nulla
6 Mi risponde visto che sei un clone e stai prendendo per il culo lo staff banno te e anche sto nick qui
7) Sta qua appena iscritta su un forum e senza mai aver potuto postare si trova l'IP bannato.

Poi tutto si risolse, ma quella volta dovemmo arrivare fino alle porte di casa fedifrago...per venir ascoltati.

QUindi dato che QUintina e Alex si conoscono...può essere che ALex si sia loggato usando un dispositivo mobile di quintina.

Es. Ieri sera per esempio io mi loggavo da un albergo...
E non con un mio pc...

Sono sicuro che Quintina non sia un clone di Alex!

Poi cavoli se volete mi loggo subito come ospite e mi firmo quintina eh?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

il punto qual'è? l'esistenza di un clone o il suo utilizzo scorretto per fare qualcosa? io sono tranquillo perchè non l'ho mai praticamente usato per fare nulla. chiedi più chiaramente e, almeno io (perchè ti ripeto fatto nero non ho la più pallida idea chi sia sia dal punto di vista del forum, sia fuori), ti rispondo.


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Io e Alex non siamo cloni

C'è chi ci ha visti insieme che può confermare che siamo due persone diverse (tra l'altro molto diverse anche fisicamente!)


Gattonero non si chi sia (io ho un gatto tigrato hahahaha ma come sono spiritosa stasera)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Merovingio è un mio vecchio clone quasi mai utilizzato. forse due o 3 post. ma pensavo che lo sapessi perchè (non mi fare cercare il post perchè risale a mesi fa e scrivendo da non registrato a quel tempo nella ricerca non saprei come fare se non spulciare centinaia di pagine di forum) ti ho fatto un esplicito riferimento alla sua esistenza mesi fa che solo tu potevi cogliere. quintina la conosco di persona ma non capisco (forse se mi spieghi che intendi) che c'entri con me dal punto di vista dei cloni. gatto nero non ho la più pallida idea di chi sia. sono entrato come merovingio in questi giorni per vedere se riuscivo a vedere i profili di un utente ma risulta da mesi inattivo.


Ok. Quindi non è vero che non ti sei clonato, ma te la sei preso con me, quando ti etichettavo pluriclonato di sodio. E quando ti sei incazzato con conte per lo stesso motivo.

Forse sarebbe giunto il momento che fai una decisione. Non puoi clonarti tutti i giorni e apparire diverso, giocando girotondo con noi. Qui cerchiamo di comportarci non molto diverso dalla vita quotidiana, e se cambiamo identità, lo facciamo sapere nella norma a tutti, ma almeno al sottoscritto.

Quel che mi rompe da parte di quintina, a questo punto, è che sembra coordinare qualcosa. Il detective si è reso conto che quintina e gattonero, e quintina e Merovingio si è introdotto alla stessa maniera. Che ora ti sei associato a Merovingio, ha fatto chiudere un cerchio pericoloso.

Io non voglio ricominciare con i giochini di una volta. Se vuoi essere utente del forum, scegliti un nick, e restalo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Io e Alex non siamo cloni
> 
> C'è chi ci ha visti insieme che può confermare che siamo due persone diverse (tra l'altro molto diverse anche fisicamente!)
> 
> ...


Ciao quintina!
Mi vuoi ancora bene?
Dicono tante cattiverie su di me...blute cative...maestre...


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok. Quindi non è vero che non ti sei clonato, ma te la sei preso con me, quando ti etichettavo pluriclonato di sodio. E quando ti sei incazzato con conte per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Forse sarebbe giunto il momento che fai una decisione. Non puoi clonarti tutti i giorni e apparire diverso, giocando girotondo con noi. Qui cerchiamo di comportarci non molto diverso dalla vita quotidiana, e se cambiamo identità, lo facciamo sapere nella norma a tutti, ma almeno al sottoscritto.
> 
> ...




scusa ma che vuol dire "quintina e gattonero, e quintina e Merovingio si è introdotto alla stessa maniera"? Non capisco


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spezzo subito una lancia per quintina.
> Stai attento che non sia capitato quello che successe con lo zio fedi con una certa utente che non mi ricordo.
> I fatti:
> 1) Sono a casa sua e entro nel forum per farglielo vedere quindi dal suo pc.
> ...


Il detective non si basa sugli IP degli utenti, ma tiene traccia della stessa macchina o di condivisione di account. Le persone che si condividono l'account e/o la macchina si conoscono per forza.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao quintina!
> Mi vuoi ancora bene?
> Dicono tante cattiverie su di me...blute cative...maestre...


Tranquillo Conte!
Tu mi difesi a spada tratta quando arrivai qui e io difenderò te!!!!


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok. Quindi non è vero che non ti sei clonato, ma te la sei preso con me, quando ti etichettavo pluriclonato di sodio. E quando ti sei incazzato con conte per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Forse sarebbe giunto il momento che fai una decisione. Non puoi clonarti tutti i giorni e apparire diverso, giocando girotondo con noi. Qui cerchiamo di comportarci non molto diverso dalla vita quotidiana, e se cambiamo identità, lo facciamo sapere nella norma a tutti, ma almeno al sottoscritto.
> 
> ...



Ma che cavolo coordino??? ma dai, è uno scherzo?  pensi che manipoli le menti anch'io?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma che vuol dire "quintina e gattonero, e quintina e Merovingio si è introdotto alla stessa maniera"? Non capisco


gattonero e Merovingio si sono connessi dopo che eri connesso tu. Quindi hanno usato la tua macchina e tuo account per connettersi poi con il proprio.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il detective non si basa sugli IP degli utenti, ma tiene traccia della stessa macchina o di condivisione di account. Le persone che si condividono l'account e/o la macchina si conoscono per forza.


che vuol dire "la macchina"? il computer? Io non ho problemi a dire che conosco Alex, non è un segreto per nessuno. Può darsi che ci siamo connessi dal mio telefono. E allora?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo coordino??? ma dai, è uno scherzo?  pensi che manipoli le menti anch'io?


Bhé io sono un bambino bruciato.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spezzo subito una lancia per quintina.
> Stai attento che non sia capitato quello che successe con lo zio fedi con una certa utente che non mi ricordo.
> I fatti:
> 1) Sono a casa sua e entro nel forum per farglielo vedere quindi dal suo pc.
> ...


quintina è quintina e alex è alex. nel 2011 (manco mi ricordo il mese) dopo mesi che non venivo qui nemmeno come ospite ho acceso quel nick (e tecnicamente non era un clone perchè io non avevo nessun altro nick registrato), ho letto un po' in giro e forse ho risposto a qualcuno. forse minerva. 2 al massimo 3 post.
da quello che scrivi mi ricordo che è successa una cosa. mesi fa, e quib può controllare visto che credo possa controllare tutti logon)  non ricordo assolutamente (quib poi vedi tu se credermi o no fai te) quale fosse la situazione (ed esattamente non potrei giurare che sia successo così esattamente per filo e per segno) parlavo con quintina e lei si era già cancellata. voleva leggere una cosa sul forum e io le ho detto che poteva loggarsi con Merovingio e le ho dato la passw. dopodichè credo (ma non ne posso essere sicuro visto che non ne abbiamo mai più riparlato e visto che è/era una cazzata) lei non sia più rientrata con quel nick e nemmeno io. sono entrato io con Merovingio ieri o l'altro ieri che volevo mandare un mp a sole per chiederle se lei poteva vedere la mia mail nel profilo di angelo merkel e mandarmi una email in modo da lei avere la mia e io la sua. cosa non successa nemmeno perchè Merovingio praticamente è inattivo da mesi e mesi. 
gatto nero non so chi sia perchè è la prima volta che ne sento parlare.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gattonero e Merovingio si sono connessi dopo che eri connesso tu. Quindi hanno usato la tua macchina e tuo account per connettersi poi con il proprio.



continuo a non capire

hanno usato il mio computer?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiarito le basi, resta che Angelo-Merkel si scelga un nick e resta quello. Fine del gioco.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quintina è quintina e alex è alex. nel 2011 (manco mi ricordo il mese) dopo mesi che non venivo qui nemmeno come ospite ho acceso quel nick (e tecnicamente non era un clone perchè io non avevo nessun altro nick registrato), ho letto un po' in giro e forse ho risposto a qualcuno. forse minerva. 2 al massimo 3 post.
> da quello che scrivi mi ricordo che è successa una cosa. mesi fa, e quib può controllare visto che credo possa controllare tutti logon)  non ricordo assolutamente (quib poi vedi tu se credermi o no fai te) quale fosse la situazione (ed esattamente non potrei giurare che sia successo così esattamente per filo e per segno) parlavo con quintina e lei si era già cancellata. voleva leggere una cosa sul forum e io le ho detto che poteva loggarsi con Merovingio e le ho dato la passw. dopodichè credo (ma non ne posso essere sicuro visto che non ne abbiamo mai più riparlato e visto che è/era una cazzata) lei non sia più rientrata con quel nick e nemmeno io. sono entrato io con Merovingio ieri o l'altro ieri che volevo mandare un mp a sole per chiederle se lei poteva vedere la mia mail nel profilo di angelo merkel e mandarmi una email in modo da lei avere la mia e io la sua. cosa non successa nemmeno perchè Merovingio praticamente è inattivo da mesi e mesi.
> gatto nero non so chi sia perchè è la prima volta che ne sento parlare.


Ma porc...
Massì Merovingio un altro che mi attaccò...
Ma porc...
Ma sei ossessionato da me eh?


Ma non è che qua siamo 4 gatti veri e il resto del forum che non posta mai siano tutti cloni tuoi?
Ma da non credere eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quintina è quintina e alex è alex. nel 2011 (manco mi ricordo il mese) dopo mesi che non venivo qui nemmeno come ospite ho acceso quel nick (e tecnicamente non era un clone perchè io non avevo nessun altro nick registrato), ho letto un po' in giro e forse ho risposto a qualcuno. forse minerva. 2 al massimo 3 post.
> da quello che scrivi mi ricordo che è successa una cosa. mesi fa, e quib può controllare visto che credo possa controllare tutti logon)  non ricordo assolutamente (quib poi vedi tu se credermi o no fai te) quale fosse la situazione (ed esattamente non potrei giurare che sia successo così esattamente per filo e per segno) parlavo con quintina e lei si era già cancellata. voleva leggere una cosa sul forum e io le ho detto che poteva loggarsi con Merovingio e le ho dato la passw. dopodichè credo (ma non ne posso essere sicuro visto che non ne abbiamo mai più riparlato e visto che è/era una cazzata) lei non sia più rientrata con quel nick e nemmeno io. sono entrato io con Merovingio ieri o l'altro ieri che volevo mandare un mp a sole per chiederle se lei poteva vedere la mia mail nel profilo di angelo merkel e mandarmi una email in modo da lei avere la mia e io la sua. cosa non successa nemmeno perchè Merovingio praticamente è inattivo da mesi e mesi.
> gatto nero non so chi sia perchè è la prima volta che ne sento parlare.



sì è vero, mi sono loggata come Merovingio per leggere qualcosa, nemmeno mi ricordo cosa, qualcosa che mi riguardava però


comunque ripeto: siamo due persone diverse: io sono femmena e Alex è masculo, tanto per dirne una

io non coordino niente, non vengo quasi mai qui, ci sono venuta oggi per pochi minuti e adesso ci sono venuta perché qualcuno mi ha detto che mi si accusava di essere un clone

ma mi pare davvero una pagliacciata

Quib scusa ma sei paranoico

cosa dovrei coordinare? non sono io che ho ambizioni di diventare regina del forum, non me ne può fregare di meno, né di manipolare menti, né di nient'altro














anzi ho cambiato idea:

a me le vostre menti!!!!!!! diventerete tutti miei sudditi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> sì è vero, mi sono loggata come Merovingio per leggere qualcosa, nemmeno mi ricordo cosa, qualcosa che mi riguardava però
> 
> 
> comunque ripeto: siamo due persone diverse: io sono femmena e Alex è masculo, tanto per dirne una
> ...


non mi piace questo gioco. magari scherzi, ma io no. dovresti saperlo ma hai preferito ignorarlo.

io posso anche essere paranoico. non è un problema. il cerchio si è chiuso nel backend e mi sono fatto sentire. è tutto. e ora fate mo' che cazzo volete.


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Ammazza, pure i detective avete qui!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok. Quindi non è vero che non ti sei clonato, ma te la sei preso con me, quando ti etichettavo pluriclonato di sodio. E quando ti sei incazzato con conte per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Forse sarebbe giunto il momento che fai una decisione. Non puoi clonarti tutti i giorni e apparire diverso, giocando girotondo con noi. Qui cerchiamo di comportarci non molto diverso dalla vita quotidiana, e se cambiamo identità, lo facciamo sapere nella norma a tutti, ma almeno al sottoscritto.
> 
> ...


tecnicamente hai ragione. ma tu sai benissimo quante volte e soprattutto QUANDO Merovingio è entrato qui. l'ultima (prima di ieri o l'altro ieri non ricordo) volta è stata tempo fa. e per poco tempo. poi ai tempi del litigio a dicembre e gennaio con oscuro continuavo a dire che non ero entrato per mei e mesi qui dentro ma ti ho anche detto (a te personalmente rispondendoti) qualcosa tipo che non era proprio così (riferendomi a Merovingio) e o ho usato "quasi mai". circa. il post esatto non posso ricordarlo. risale a mesi fa. detto questo non considero un clone un nick che non scrive ed è inattivo. mica ho problemi a dire che era stato acceso un nick mesi fa. e infatti non appena hai chiesto ti ho risposto. tranquillamente perchè seppur esisteva non ha mai rotto le palle a nessuno. nmai mandato pm. scritto forse 2 post. un conto poteva essere Alex73 che invece ha scruitto e che poteva prendere per il culo qualcuno e che non sono io. Se mi avessi scritto nel post del pluriclonato di sodio di merovingio mi sarei fatto una risata e ti avrei detto che hai ragione. non avevi ragione in quel caso perchè stavi quasi confermando di alex73 che ha scritto e che non sono io. i cloni sono quelli che scrivono e rompono il cazzo Merovingio non ha mai fatto nulla a nessuno
. poi ti dirò di più. firse prima di angelo merkel, e non ricordo se l'ho fatto o l'ho mpensato di fare ma puoi controllare, Merovingio ti ha mandato una mail per essere riattivato.
ti ripeto che gattonero non so chi sia. nella maniera più assoluta


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> sì è vero, mi sono loggata come Merovingio per leggere qualcosa, nemmeno mi ricordo cosa, qualcosa che mi riguardava però
> 
> 
> comunque ripeto: siamo due persone diverse: io sono femmena e Alex è masculo, tanto per dirne una
> ...


No fidati non è paraonico!
Lotta ogni giorno per non diventarci...
Infatti amministrare un forum con così tante esigenze...
Richiede dagli utenti un minimo di lealtà no?

Quando Astro si stancò di scrivere mi diede la sua password.
Ma prima di scrivere io scrissi ad Admin guarda che sono io ora con la password di Astro.

Ma non so che cosa avrei fatto io al suo posto e non sto scherzando...

Capisci bene o no?
Dai torna QUintina...
Te lo ordinoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mi piace questo gioco. magari scherzi, ma io no. dovresti saperlo ma hai preferito ignorarlo.
> 
> io posso anche essere paranoico. non è un problema. il cerchio si è chiuso nel backend e mi sono fatto sentire. è tutto. e ora fate mo' che cazzo volete.



ma quale gioco??? ma mi spieghi secondo te che cosa coordino???


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...
> Massì Merovingio un altro che mi attaccò...
> Ma porc...
> Ma sei ossessionato da me eh?
> ...


????????? tui dispiace andare a beccare il post di merovignio? perchè se hai ragione ti chiedo scusa ma io manco me lo ricordo.
ma non dire cazzate adesso. io da registrato da quandfo non mi avete più letto non mi sono collegato. l'ho fatto un apio di volte in parecchi mesi. ho acceso merovingio e poi per mesi non sono più rientrato se non come @lex per verena. tutto qui.
e quib. per me puoi chiudere anche merovingio. nulla da nascondere.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ????????? tui dispiace andare a beccare il post di merovignio? perchè se hai ragione ti chiedo scusa ma io manco me lo ricordo.
> ma non dire cazzate adesso. io da registrato da quandfo non mi avete più letto non mi sono collegato. l'ho fatto un apio di volte in parecchi mesi. ho acceso merovingio e poi per mesi non sono più rientrato se non come @lex per verena. tutto qui.
> e quib. per me puoi chiudere anche merovingio. nulla da nascondere.


Andiamo ben...neanche ti ricordi...ahahahahaahah...
Tu conte non la spunti con me....
Ma robe da matti...
E poi fai l'offeso e l'incazzato...la vittima di un mondo in cui tutti cattivoni con te...

Ma dei eh?
Si che te lo cerco...coccolino...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma quale gioco??? ma mi spieghi secondo te che cosa coordino???


in una discussione dove sono preoccupato dell'integrità del forum perché c'è qualcuno che gioca con le identità per sembrare tizio e caio a alternarsi secondo le necessità, non c'è bisogno che ci scherzi e "smorzi".

Il gioco di ruolo fra decine di persone qualche anno fa, è stato una lezione molto forte. Io sono ora in grado di vedere come sono connesso le persone, ma non conosco il motivo. Nella norma chiudo un occhio o due, ma quando si formano anelli olimpici interconnessi in modo troppo strano, il minimo che faccio è questo qui: chiarire la situazione.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chiarito le basi, resta che Angelo-Merkel si scelga un nick e resta quello. Fine del gioco.


ma chiudilo quib. poi francamente se credi altro non posso essere io a farti pensare il contrario. però tu puoi controllare se quello che dico è vero o no. i log on. se e quando Merovingio ha mandato pm o ha scritto post. io me ne ricordo 2 o 3. poi se pensi che a bbiamo tramato qualcosa non so che risponderti.
e se devo essere sincero (se e solo se) se risulta che gattonero abbia il mio ip o usa il mio pc sei pregato di dirmelo perchè voglio sapere anche io chi è e cosa fa.


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma chiudilo quib. poi francamente se credi altro non posso essere io a farti pensare il contrario. però tu puoi controllare se quello che dico è vero o no. i log on. se e quando Merovingio ha mandato pm o ha scritto post. io me ne ricordo 2 o 3. poi se pensi che a bbiamo tramato qualcosa non so che risponderti.
> e se devo essere sincero (se e solo se) se risulta che gattonero abbia il mio ip o usa il mio pc sei pregato di dirmelo perchè voglio sapere anche io chi è e cosa fa.


anch'io voglio saperlo



ho scherzato perché tutto ciò mi sembra assurdo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ????????? tui dispiace andare a beccare il post di merovignio? perchè se hai ragione ti chiedo scusa ma io manco me lo ricordo.
> ma non dire cazzate adesso. io da registrato da quandfo non mi avete più letto non mi sono collegato. l'ho fatto un apio di volte in parecchi mesi. ho acceso merovingio e poi per mesi non sono più rientrato se non come @lex per verena. tutto qui.
> e quib. per me puoi chiudere anche merovingio. nulla da nascondere.


http://www.tradimento.net/search.php?searchid=210318

eccolo sedici messaggi...


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> in una discussione dove sono preoccupato dell'integrità del forum perché c'è qualcuno che gioca con le identità per sembrare tizio e caio a alternarsi secondo le necessità, non c'è bisogno che ci scherzi e "smorzi".
> 
> Il gioco di ruolo fra decine di persone qualche anno fa, è stato una lezione molto forte. Io sono ora in grado di vedere come sono connesso le persone, ma non conosco il motivo. Nella norma chiudo un occhio o due, ma quando si formano anelli olimpici interconnessi in modo troppo strano, il minimo che faccio è questo qui: chiarire la situazione.


quib scusami ma visto che merovingio sono io puoi dirmi quante volte risulta essersi loggato da quando è stato registrato e quali sono le sue attività? no perchè così fai credere che questo nick stava qui giorni e giorni e ore e ore e chissà cosa facesse. visto che sai che sono io (dall'ip o da quello che dici tu io manco lo so) ti autorizzo a metterlo in chiaro. quindi come vedi io nulla da nascondere. a meno che non abbia ragione il conte e io ricordo un cazzo per un altro e allora chiedo scusa (ma solo per merovingio, intendiamoci) a te e a lui. anche io mi pare stia chiarendo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/search.php?searchid=210318
> 
> eccolo sedici messaggi...


Spiacenti - nessuna corrispondenza. Prova dei termini diversi.
io se vado su questo link mi esce questo. aspè che mi loggo come angelo e vedo se posso leggere


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

mi spiace conte ma nemmeno come Angelo riesco a vedere e mi esce sempre
Spiacenti - nessuna corrispondenza. Prova dei termini diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> mi spiace conte ma nemmeno come Angelo riesco a vedere e mi esce sempre
> Spiacenti - nessuna corrispondenza. Prova dei termini diversi.


Ah la discussione è in privè...s'intitola qui siamo tra di noi o na roba del genere...là c'è tutto...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

senti Quib

è impossibile che io e Alex ci siamo loggati dallo stesso computer

perché io non sono MAI stata a casa di Alex

e Alex non è MAI stato a casa mia

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che potremmo esserci collegati dal mio telefono, ma sinceramente non lo ricordo

Io mi sono loggata qualche volta col nick di Merovingio per leggere dopo che avevo cancellato l'account, ma non ho mai scritto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> anch'io voglio saperlo
> 
> 
> 
> ho scherzato perché tutto ciò mi sembra assurdo


solo voi potete saperlo. io vedo solo in che ordine si sono introdotti gli utenti. Non c'entra l'IP, ma il PC (=macchina, in gergo). di 100% una persona di vostra conoscenza. non mi pare che lasciate il pc o il telefono in giro ai bar ... dopo aver parlato di cose personalissime su tradimento.net.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andiamo ben...neanche ti ricordi...ahahahahaahah...
> Tu conte non la spunti con me....
> Ma robe da matti...
> E poi fai l'offeso e l'incazzato...la vittima di un mondo in cui tutti cattivoni con te...
> ...


io non faccio al vittima. io sto ammettendo caro conte. senza problemi. e se hai ragione tu ti chiederò scusa. perchè invece no ammetti tu quello che ha scritto sole che ti mettevi d'accordo per affossare nick?
non venirmi a fare la morale ame. sei tu che non la spunti. hai sempre fatto questo. non ti sei clonato? bene. hai usato fb, np e cellulare per metterti d'accordo per disapprovare nick. non sei meglio di me, anzi. 
io non ho problemi a dire di un clone. tu si che ne hai a dire che hai tramato nell'ombra da quando sei qui. almeno io mi sentivo per non farmi cacciare, tu per fare cacciare qualcuno. la differenza è sostanziale.


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> solo voi potete saperlo. io vedo solo in che ordine si sono introdotti gli utenti. Non c'entra l'IP, ma il PC (=macchina, in gergo). di 100% una persona di vostra conoscenza. non mi pare che lasciate il pc o il telefono in giro ai bar ... dopo aver parlato di cose personalissime su tradimento.net.


è impossibile che io e Alex abbiamo usato lo stesso PC

impossibile!

provamelo


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah la discussione è in privè...s'intitola qui siamo tra di noi o na roba del genere...là c'è tutto...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


esiste il copia e incolla. fallo e vedo cosa ti ho scritto. manco me lo ricordo vedi tu.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> solo voi potete saperlo. io vedo solo in che ordine si sono introdotti gli utenti. Non c'entra l'IP, ma il PC (=macchina, in gergo). di 100% una persona di vostra conoscenza. non mi pare che lasciate il pc o il telefono in giro ai bar ... dopo aver parlato di cose personalissime su tradimento.net.


no adesso voglio sapere anche io chi è 'sto gatto nero. e scusa quib. ti ho spiegato che merovingio ero io. come quintina ha fatto a loggarsi come merovingio ma 'sto cazzo di gatto voglio sapere come minchia ha fatto a risultare che sono io. vorrei che lo facessi in chiaro qui.
non puoi o non vuoi farlo qui in chiaro? non c'è problema. ti mando una mail e mi spiegh.i perchè a questo punto voglio sapere. non farmelo fare inutilmente perchè se non mi rispondi via mail non sto nemmeno a perdere tempo.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Che pena leggere questa roba....


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

e per intenderci io manco possiedo un iphon o smartphone quindi non può risultare (ameno dell'episodio di quintina-merovingio) che io mi sia loggato da altre parti se non da casa mia e col mio pc. e nemmeno da lavoro perchè ripeto per la centesima volta che non ho l'accesso ad internet al lavoro


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io non faccio al vittima. io sto ammettendo caro conte. senza problemi. e se hai ragione tu ti chiederò scusa. perchè invece no ammetti tu quello che ha scritto sole che ti mettevi d'accordo per affossare nick?
> non venirmi a fare la morale ame. sei tu che non la spunti. hai sempre fatto questo. non ti sei clonato? bene. hai usato fb, np e cellulare per metterti d'accordo per disapprovare nick. non sei meglio di me, anzi.
> io non ho problemi a dire di un clone. tu si che ne hai a dire che hai tramato nell'ombra da quando sei qui. almeno io mi sentivo per non farmi cacciare, tu per fare cacciare qualcuno. la differenza è sostanziale.


Come disse il grande Lothar: non parliamo di queste cose, ma mangiamo questo piatto di ravioli!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Si io sono il mandante del ban di massa.
Sono quello che ha fatto chiudere il forum per ben tre volte.
Ho fatto bannare Marì, Stermy...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ho dato ordine ai miei uomini fedelissimi di affossare Merovingio e Merkel...
La mia sete di sangue forumistico è inestinguibile...
MK, Quintina, Hirohito stesso...via per colpa mia...

Adesso sto seriamente meditando le prossime vittime...

Perchè il mio sogno è di restare l'unico utente di questo forum...
Da solo a parlare con me stesso...

Il guaio è che non so come fare perchè continuano a iscriversi nuovi utenti!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E come novello Cristo mi addosso tutte le colpe di questo forum...
Come vittima di espiazione...

Per inciso la mia più fedele collaboratrice è lei Tebina!


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che pena leggere questa roba....


eccola qui. arrivata madre teresa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> è impossibile che io e Alex abbiamo usato lo stesso PC
> 
> impossibile!
> 
> provamelo


Non ti dico come funziona il detective.

Resta da capire chi è gattonero


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ti dico come funziona il detective.
> 
> Resta da capire chi è gattonero


eh no! non voglio sapre come funziona o come non funziona. ma voglio sapere anche io chi cazzo è 'sto gatto.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come disse il grande Lothar: non parliamo di queste cose, ma mangiamo questo piatto di ravioli!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Si io sono il mandante del ban di massa.
> Sono quello che ha fatto chiudere il forum per ben tre volte.
> ...


ho letto. manco me lo ricordavo. ti chiedo scusa. 
ma solo per quello. poi per carità. quello che ti ho scritto lo penso e sole l'ha anche confermato. ti sei lamentato di una cricca e la cricca l'hai fatta tu. 
ergo, io mi sarò clonato per spiegarti che forum fosse prima che arrivassi tu. ma tu comunque hai usato e usi ogni mezzo fuori dal forum per le disapprovazioni. criccomane! 
sempre ergo non sei meglio di me. anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ho letto. manco me lo ricordavo. ti chiedo scusa.
> ma solo per quello. poi per carità. quello che ti ho scritto lo penso e sole l'ha anche confermato. ti sei lamentato di una cricca e la cricca l'hai fatta tu.
> ergo, io mi sarò clonato per spiegarti che forum fosse prima che arrivassi tu. ma tu comunque hai usato e usi ogni mezzo fuori dal forum per le disapprovazioni. criccomane!
> sempre ergo non sei meglio di me. anzi.


Beh ci vogliono le prove eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ovvio prima di me il forum faceva cagare...
Adesso è fighissimo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ci vogliono le prove eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ovvio prima di me il forum faceva cagare...
> Adesso è fighissimo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ahahahahhahahah
guarda che non hai poi così tanti amici. quando la barca affonda (e non intendo il forum ma tu.) non essere così sicuro che la gente non salvi sè stessa o ti lasci affondare. detto questo spiegami allora perchè fino a 2/3 giorni fa volevi incontrarmi e addirittura volevi venire a milano per parlarmi. e mi sono rifiutato, anzi qualcun altro lo ha fatto per me sapendo che avrei risposto comunque picche. cosa che per interposta persona ho fatto. senza parlare quante volte hai cercato di parlare al telefono con me. quindi, per cortesia smettila. Merovingio è un clone. inattivo per giunta. manco mi ricordavo di averti risposto. non ti ho offeso ma ti ho solo detto che non sei il padrone qui e che per me il forum senza alcune presenze fisse qui ha perso molto. ma se devo dirla tutta qualcuno di interessante c'è altrimenti non sarei qui. ma di certo non sei tu. 
smettila di fare il santo che qui il più pulito c'ha la rogna e non sono io.
direi di chiuderla qui. ho ammesso e quib farà quello che vuole. compreso mandarmi la lettera di avvocati. non si è affossato nessun forum. ma la peggior fossa 8per me eh) per questo forum sei tu.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

non è che vi siete scambiati i login degli account? tecnicamente sarebbe clonarsi = impersonare qualcun altro. unica altra spiegazione, se non vi siete connessi dalla stessa macchina.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è che vi siete scambiati i login degli account? tecnicamente sarebbe clonarsi = impersonare qualcun altro. unica altra spiegazione, se non vi siete connessi dalla stessa macchina.


quib ti ho spiegato che quintina ha usato il nick merovingio almeno una volta per leggere (non so se più di una. questo può dirlo solo lei ma lei ha scritto qualche volta quindi direi più di una) perchè io le ho dato la passw. non so se si è loggata dal telefono o dal pc di casa (quindi anche questo lo devi chiedere a lei)
io mai mi sono loggato come quintina. e gatto nero non so chi sia nelle maniera più ASSOLUTA. ne ho sentito parlare da te stasera in questo thread.ho sentito quintina 2 minuti per telefono e mi ha detto che nemmeno lei sa chi cavolo è gattonero.
merovingio ha risposto nel thread in privè che conte ha tirato su (manco me lo ricordavo di avere scritto come merovingio in quel caso ma leggendo è ovvio che me lo sono ricordato) ed ero io e quindi per forza in quel caso dal mio pc di casa. poi ieri o l'altro ieri mi sono loggato sempre io come merovingio èer il motivo che ti ho scritto. e da casa.
non ho iphone o smartphone e non li ho mai posseduti.
e quindi la domanda alal quale solo tu puoi rispondere  è: chi è gatto nero?
ovvio che devi (non devi pero...) credere a quelloo che scrivo altrimenti è inutile. 
altrimenti fammi una o più domande e io ti rispondo. nella maniera più tranquilla.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

ma poi quib. spiegami una cosa. tecnicamente quando Merovingio ha scritto non era un clone perchè io non avevo nessun altro nick registrato all'epoca. caso mai, paradossalmente Angelo Merkel lo sarebbe. ma nemmeno in questo caso perchè Merovingio era già disattivato quando ho acceso angelo. puoi dirmi che ho scritto non dicendo che fossi alex. ok. ma a questo punto non che ho un clone. un clone può scrivere e io una volta che dovessi uscire dalla quarantena potrei scrivere solo come Angelo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quib ti ho spiegato che quintina ha usato il nick merovingio almeno una volta per leggere (non so se più di una. questo può dirlo solo lei ma lei ha scritto qualche volta quindi direi più di una) perchè io le ho dato la passw. non so se si è loggata dal telefono o dal pc di casa (quindi anche questo lo devi chiedere a lei)
> io mai mi sono loggato come quintina. e gatto nero non so chi sia nelle maniera più ASSOLUTA. ne ho sentito parlare da te stasera in questo thread.ho sentito quintina 2 minuti per telefono e mi ha detto che nemmeno lei sa chi cavolo è gattonero.
> merovingio ha risposto nel thread in privè che conte ha tirato su (manco me lo ricordavo di avere scritto come merovingio in quel caso ma leggendo è ovvio che me lo sono ricordato) ed ero io e quindi per forza in quel caso dal mio pc di casa. poi ieri o l'altro ieri mi sono loggato sempre io come merovingio èer il motivo che ti ho scritto. e da casa.
> non ho iphone o smartphone e non li ho mai posseduti.
> ...


Ok, io sospettavo ma non sapevo che fosse quintina a usare Merovingio. Quindi il cerchio si è chiuso perché lei ha usato Merovingio e tu hai usato Merovingio. Quindi è spiegato il cerchio quintina - Merovingio - Angelo Merkel. 

Poi, qualcuno ha usato o creato l'account gattonero dalla macchina di quintina, sia lei consapevole o no del fatto. Attendiamo. Prima o poi gattonero si connette e chiude l'altro cerchio.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, io sospettavo ma non sapevo che fosse quintina a usare Merovingio. Quindi il cerchio si è chiuso perché lei ha usato Merovingio e tu hai usato Merovingio. Quindi è spiegato il cerchio quintina - Merovingio - Angelo Merkel.
> 
> Poi, qualcuno ha usato o creato l'account gattonero dalla macchina di quintina, sia lei consapevole o no del fatto. Attendiamo. Prima o poi gattonero si connette e chiude l'altro cerchio.


ma te l'ho scritto subito che quintina aveva usato Merovingio per leggere perchè voleva leggere. e lei ti ha detto che aveva saputo (non da me) di cose scritte su di lei  e voleva leggerle ma non poteva poteva essendosi cancellata e dicendomelo le ho detto dell'esistenza di merovignio e che poteva usarlo per leggere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma te l'ho scritto subito che quintina aveva usato Merovingio per leggere perchè voleva leggere. e lei ti ha detto che aveva saputo (non da me) di cose scritte su di lei  e voleva leggerle ma non poteva poteva essendosi cancellata e dicendomelo le ho detto dell'esistenza di merovignio e che poteva usarlo per leggere.


Nelle email 2012 non l'ho trovato.
Nei messaggi privati (dal settembre 2011) di Quibbelqurz non ho trovato nulla. Devo andare a vedere in Admin?

Se me l'hai scritto nel forum, sappi, che leggo a campione, e recentemente solo in base alle segnalazioni e risposte con citazione.

E comunque ci siamo chiariti. Era importante questo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come disse il grande Lothar: non parliamo di queste cose, ma mangiamo questo piatto di ravioli!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Si io sono il mandante del ban di massa.
> Sono quello che ha fatto chiudere il forum per ben tre volte.
> ...


Caxxo Conte! Hai fatto saltare la mia copertura...uff...


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

scusa ma sto gattonero si connette? scrive? io non posso accedere al suo profilo ma mi dite se è un utente attivo? non credo che nessuno si connetta al forum da casa mia o dal mio telefono a parte me


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nelle email 2012 non l'ho trovato.
> Nei messaggi privati (dal settembre 2011) di Quibbelqurz non ho trovato nulla. Devo andare a vedere in Admin?
> 
> Se me l'hai scritto nel forum, sappi, che leggo a campione, e recentemente solo in base alle segnalazioni e risposte con citazione.
> ...


qui in questo thread. messaggio numero 15


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Caxxo Conte! Hai fatto saltare la mia copertura...uff...


tu, quoque!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Caxxo Conte! Hai fatto saltare la mia copertura...uff...


Il solito banfone eh?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma sto gattonero si connette? scrive? io non posso accedere al suo profilo ma mi dite se è un utente attivo? non credo che nessuno si connetta al forum da casa mia o dal mio telefono a parte me


non è che è tuo marito ?
ma almeno hai delle crocchette?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma sto gattonero si connette? scrive? io non posso accedere al suo profilo ma mi dite se è un utente attivo? non credo che nessuno si connetta al forum da casa mia o dal mio telefono a parte me


tuo marito? non è che ti ha beccato che scrivevi qui e non te ne sei accorta?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che è tuo marito ?
> ma almeno hai delle crocchette?


o un cornetto...


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

andate a cagare


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva mi vai a vedere il profilo di sto gattonero per favore? mi dici se è attivo? se si collega? please


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> andate a cagare


io non stavo scherzando riguardo tuo marito. e nemmeno credo minerva. un cornetto per il gatto nero ci sta....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

ri-andate a cagare

con affetto eh


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io non stavo scherzando riguardo tuo marito. e nemmeno credo minerva. un cornetto per il gatto nero ci sta....


io come angelo facendo una ricerca non vedo nessun post quindi o non ha mai scritto nulla oppure ha scritto nelle sezioni alle quali non possono accedere i non registrati.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Minerva mi vai a vedere il profilo di sto gattonero per favore? mi dici se è attivo? se si collega? please


è attivo, ha 43 anni e si è collegato l'ultima volta a gennaio, ,mi pare


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ri-andate a cagare
> 
> con affetto eh


con affetto. ma ci mandi a cagare per l'ipotesi di tuo marito? mica è così campata in aria. non sarebbe il primo/a nè l'ultimo/a che riesce ad entrare nel pc della moglie o marito scusa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> qui in questo thread. messaggio numero 15


Ah ok, ma qui si parlava appunto per chiarire la faccenda che si era creata del tutto nel retroscena senza alcuna comunicazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io come angelo facendo una ricerca non vedo nessun post quindi o non ha mai scritto nulla oppure ha scritto nelle sezioni alle quali non possono accedere i non registrati.


infatti ho chiesto a Minerva!


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è attivo, ha 43 anni e si è collegato l'ultima volta a gennaio, ,mi pare


ha mai scritto un post?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è attivo, ha 43 anni e si è collegato l'ultima volta a gennaio, ,mi pare


Grazie


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ah ok, ma qui si parlava appunto per chiarire la faccenda che si era creata del tutto nel retroscena senza alcuna comunicazione.


ok. tutto quello che vuoi. ma se io do la mia password a mia cugina e lei legge soltanto e non scrive ti pare sia una scorrettezza e vuol dire clonarsi e devo avvisarti prima?
ok quinty non è mia cugina ma lei non ha mai scritto visto che le cose scritte sono solo mie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ha mai scritto un post?


no


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no


si può sapere cosa leggeva? magari leggeva solo robe di quinty e allora io mi allarmerei perchè veramente potrebbe essere il marito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ok. tutto quello che vuoi. ma se io do la mia password a mia cugina e lei legge soltanto e non scrive ti pare sia una scorrettezza e vuol dire clonarsi e devo avvisarti prima?
> ok quinty non è mia cugina ma lei non ha mai scritto visto che le cose scritte sono solo mie.


se tua cugina usa un account tuo e poi si iscrive dovrebbe fare chiarezza, perché io vedo che dal tuo account è nato un gemellino.


----------



## quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Sono sicura che non è mio marito.



Non è che invece sono io che mi sono collegata dal computer di gattonero? Come puoi dire che è il mio pc? Ricordo una sera che ero a cena da una mia amica e mi sono collegata e ho letto un po' (prima di cancellare l'account) e poi lei ha detto "quasi quasi mi iscrivo anch'io" però non ricordo assolutamente quale nick avesse scelto anche perché poi non ha mai scritto né più letto un cavolo di niente, anche perché nel frattempo io mi ero cancellata. Non potrebbe essere lei?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se tua cugina usa un account tuo e poi si iscrive dovrebbe fare chiarezza, perché io vedo che dal tuo account è nato un gemellino.


ok. chiedo scusa allora. ma merovingio comunque non è stato più attivo. e quinty non si è più riscritta. a quanto dice. il clone vero a questo punto quindi è gatto nero.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

> poi per mesi non sono più rientrato *se non come @lex per verena*.


ot


eccolo qua il nick di cui parlavo ieri.
buonanotte


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Sono sicura che non è mio marito.
> 
> 
> 
> Non è che invece sono io che mi sono collegata dal computer di gattonero? Come puoi dire che è il mio pc? Ricordo una sera che ero a cena da una mia amica e mi sono collegata e ho letto un po' (prima di cancellare l'account) e poi lei ha detto "quasi quasi mi iscrivo anch'io" però non ricordo assolutamente quale nick avesse scelto anche perché poi non ha mai scritto né più letto un cavolo di niente, anche perché nel frattempo io mi ero cancellata. Non potrebbe essere lei?


chiediglielo! ma da quello che ho capito quib dice che gattonero si collega con la tua connessione non il contrario.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> si può sapere cosa leggeva? magari leggeva solo robe di quinty e allora io mi allarmerei perchè veramente potrebbe essere il marito.


soltanto se scavo i log di quasi 3 mesi fa. per 5 minuti di attività complessiva non mi pare il caso ... a mio avviso si tratta di un account registrato preventivamente per riapparire più tardi; ma se non si connette entro breve finisce automaticamente fra gli utenti cancellati.


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ot
> 
> 
> eccolo qua il nick di cui parlavo ieri.
> buonanotte


però tu non hai scritto @lex ma alex.
buonanotte


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> però tu non hai scritto @lex ma alex.
> buonanotte


:calcio:


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> soltanto se scavo i log di quasi 3 mesi fa. per 5 minuti di attività complessiva non mi pare il caso ... a mio avviso si tratta di un account registrato preventivamente per riapparire più tardi; ma se non si connette entro breve finisce automaticamente fra gli utenti cancellati.


ok.
ribadisco a costo di sembrare che io abbia la coda di paglia che non ho idea di chi sia gatto nero


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:


puoi infastidirti quanto vuoi. @lex potrebbe essere un nick. alex è sicuro che è il mio nome. sofismi minerva. e io ho letto il mio nome. questo è incontrovertibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

E' la mia amica. Le ho telefonato. Si è iscritta quella sera e non si è mai più collegata.

Comunque sono io che ho usato il suo pc, e non il contrario. Però non capisco perché dici che gattonero è collegato a merovingio, perché non c'è nessun collegamento. Io ho usato il pc di gattonero. Gattonero e merovingio non hanno nessun collegamento.

Svelato l'arcano.

Bene.

Adesso andate a cagare (con affetto  )


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' la mia amica. Le ho telefonato. Si è iscritta quella sera e non si è mai più collegata.
> 
> Comunque sono io che ho usato il suo pc, e non il contrario. Però non capisco perché dici che gattonero è collegato a merovingio, perché non c'è nessun collegamento. Io ho usato il pc di gattonero. Gattonero e merovingio non hanno nessun collegamento.
> 
> ...


http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/calcio.png


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

quinty la tua amica comunque ha scelto proprio un nick del caxxo...sgrat...sgrat...sgrat...
ahahahahha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ok.
> ribadisco a costo di sembrare che io abbia la *coda di paglia *che non ho idea di chi sia gatto nero


la accendiamo?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> la accendiamo?


http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/calcio.png
come mi piace 'st'emoticon ahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

*quib*

comuqnue Mero l'hai cancellato?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> soltanto se scavo i log di quasi 3 mesi fa. per 5 minuti di attività complessiva non mi pare il caso ... a mio avviso si tratta di un account registrato preventivamente per riapparire più tardi; ma se non si connette entro breve finisce automaticamente fra gli utenti cancellati.



ti assicuro che non si tratta di un account registrato preventivamente per riapparire più tardi. Non gliene può fregare di meno. Non si ricordava nemmeno di essersi registrata. Siamo risalite a gattonero perché lei ha davvero un gatto nero.

Auf wiedersehen!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2012)

no. al prox turno dietro le quinte.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quinty la tua amica comunque ha scelto proprio un nick del caxxo...sgrat...sgrat...sgrat...
> ahahahahha



sarà bello Angelo Merkel!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Quib una curiosità: perché Angelo Merkel legge il privé e io no?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quib una curiosità: perché Angelo Merkel legge il privé e io no?


perchè io (come angelo merkel)sono registrato, minchiona!!!
AHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> perchè io (come angelo merkel)sono registrato, minchiona!!!
> AHAHAHAHAHHAH



ma non ti hanno eliminato?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. al prox turno dietro le quinte.


ho visto. inattivo. me lo riattivi?
ahahhahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà bello Angelo Merkel!


ci puoi giurare!!!


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non ti hanno eliminato?


no, sono in congelamento fino a giovedì per disapprovazioni...miiiiiii che rincoglionita!
ahahahahhahha


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> no, sono in congelamento fino a giovedì per disapprovazioni...miiiiiii che rincoglionita!
> ahahahahhahha



ho mangiato troppe crocchette



ma come mai ti hanno congelato? non eri simpatico a tutti?


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho mangiato troppe crocchette
> 
> 
> 
> ma come mai ti hanno congelato? non eri simpatico a tutti?


certo! hanno però deciso che lo ero troppo per i loro/suoi/ standard e mi ritrovo qui, nel limbo


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

l'avete visto il film "Gattonero gattobianco" di Kusturica?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nToH5dpJgo0


----------



## angelo-merkel (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'avete visto il film "Gattonero gattobianco" di Kusturica?


no!
notte quinty.
bacio


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Marzo 2012)

Notte


----------



## maybek (2 Aprile 2012)

*io-....*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so se questo è il forum giusto, ma qualcuno mi spieghi cosa hanno gli utenti Merovingio, Angelo Merkel, quintina e gattonero in comune. Come sapete (vedi regolamento), i cloni sono ammessi soltanto se dichiarati all'amminstrazione del forum. Ma questo non è successo, e il nostro detective ha trovato tracce inconfondibili di un legame molto stretto di questi utenti.
> 
> Io voglio sapere che gioco state giocando, ancora una volta. Forse vi sono apparso troppo buono? Ebbene no, sono cattivissimo. Spiegatevi via email, via i contatti, o se avete il coraggio, qui.



lo trovo un pelo illegale quello che fai... non tanto il controllo ma il fatto che rendi pubbliche delle informazioni che non dovrebbero esserlo.. e in più minacci ritorsioni.... la minaccia è reato?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2012)

*Ma*

Ma come è finita sta storia?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come è finita sta storia?


Aspettavamo te per tirar su un altro amplissimo vespaio no?
Finita che Quibbel ne ha le scatole piene di questi giochini del cazzo no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

l'assassino era il maggiordomo


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'assassino era il maggiordomo


come al solito.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come al solito.... :mrgreen:


il titolo era: il gatto nero a nove code:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il titolo era: il gatto nero a nove code:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (4 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come è finita sta storia?


successo che ci siamo spiegati e basta.


----------

